# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  کار با کرون جابز در لاراول

## tresa022

سلام دوستان 

میخواستم بدونم برای کار با کرون جابز توی لاراول به چه صورت عمل میکنند 
من میخوام هر روز به کاربرام sms بفرستم 
و میخواستم بدونم کسی میدونه دقیقا باید چکار کنم

مرسی

----------


## hamedarian2009

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2215831

----------


## medisapps

> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2215831


سلام
عذر میخوام من در خط زیر مشکل داشتم

در انتها اگر دستور زیر را به cron job هاست خود بدهید هر یک دقیقه یک بار  این دستور را اجرا میکند و اگر job ای وجود داشت اجرا میکند 



```
* * * * *php /var/www/html/laravel/artisan schedule:run 1>> /dev/null 2>&1
```

چطور باید به کرون جاب هاستمون این دستور خط بالا رو بدیم ؟

----------


## web-design

> سلام
> عذر میخوام من در خط زیر مشکل داشتم
> 
> در انتها اگر دستور زیر را به cron job هاست خود بدهید هر یک دقیقه یک بار  این دستور را اجرا میکند و اگر job ای وجود داشت اجرا میکند 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> * * * * *php /var/www/html/laravel/artisan schedule:run 1>> /dev/null 2>&1
> ...


داخل سی پنل یا دایرکت ادمین یه بخش ی هست به اسم کران جاب که کافیه اون کد رو اونجا قرار بدی و زمانش رو مشخص کنی به صورت خودکار این کدی که دادید رو اجرا میکنه

----------

